# iPad....give me some advice please



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So, I'm wondering.  I already have:
An HTC hero - phone and internet for on the go
An iTouch - used mostly for audio books, music and words with friends  
An iMac for when I want to sit at a desk (work, emails, paying bills)
A Macbook mainly for surfing the internet from my recliner

Do I need an iPad?  Of course I do!  I love gadgets.

My dilemma is this - I'm definitely going with the wifi if/when I get one.  I was pretty sure I wanted to go with the 32 MB but, would it be a terrible decision to go with the 16 GB?  I can't imagine that I will store that much stuff on it, mostly just apps, etc. so why spend the extra $100?  Opinions?


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I had the same decision to make and went with the 16.  I won't listen to anything but jazz on it while reading/surfing, and I only put movies/TV shows on it when I travel.  It's so easy to add/remove content via iTunes, and I wanted it to surf, play games, and check email from the couch and chair...so why spend more money for more space.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

if you really are sure  you'll never store much on it, you might get by with the 16m but consider that my 64 gig "only" had 59 gig available fr me out of the box. The 16 gig will also have some subtractions from the 16.

you might take a look at the sizes of things in the itunes store. By memory, most movies were 1.5 to 2 gig in normal formay, 3 to 4 in HD.  Also remember that you will be putting ebooks, MP3s, and presumably lots of apps.

finally, remember that your needs or uses for the thing may change in the future, especially if the device is handed off to another family member.

my bias is obvious--I'd go for the 32 gig.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I went with the 64 gig thinking I'd fill it right up, but it's painfully empty so far. I would have been fine with 16 gig personally. You do so much online, streaming videos, etc. That storage is becoming less important for me.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I made my decision to go with 32GB based on the fact that I have a 32GB iPhone that still has about 20gig of free space despite all of the music, apps, and movies loaded on it.  Music takes up the vast majority of space on my iPhone, and I knew that I would likely not keep much music on my iPad.  I probably could have gone with 16GB, but I wanted to ensure that I could load the iPad up with apps and movies and not have to worry about running out of space, and thus far, I have been able to do that.  I think it all comes down to what you plan on doing with your iPad, but I tend to agree with THC--I'd go with 32GB just to be safe.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you for your thoughts.  I just looked at my iTouch.  It's a 32 GB with 16.75 GB free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the 64GB because I know that I like to keep a lot of stuff on my devices, and usually fill them up.  However, the apps are delightful--very small and compact; takes me back to the olden days of computers when we only had 64K of RAM!  So, even though I have something like 90 apps (some of them I'm trying out), I have huge space available.  I AM going to put some movies and TV series on, though, since with WiFi I might not ALWAYS be able to stream, and that's what takes up a lot of space.

So if you're not going to store tons of video, the 32GB and probably the 16GB will be fine.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I went with 16 because my iphone is 16 and not even half full. I think I will be ok and I wanted to extra to get some apps and ibooks. I won't have a lot of music or tv shows/movies. I still don't have mine yet. It just changed to Prepared for Shipping yesterday morning so I'm hoping it ships today. I've had a lot of fun reading the posts and looking through all the apps but it's making me antsy lol.

Melissa


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know that I would compare the iPhone and iPad apples-to-apples.  I use my iPad totally differently because it is suited to so much more.  I find that I watch way more movies on it than my phone, but still prefer the phone or my iPod to listen to music because of the portability.  And even though I don't like reading on it as much as my Kindle, I have more books on it than on my phone.

IMO, you should go with the 32GB.  The OS currently takes up about 5GB and I don't think that the OS 4.0 will lessen that.  With all the features that will be introduced, I'd imagine that a) the OS will take up more space and b)you'll do more things with the pad.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

there's a Dickens quote to the effect of: "income 70 pounds, expenses 71 pounds, misery. Income seventy pounds, expenses 69 pounds, contentment."  I think that applies here. I'd hate to be perpetually a pound short on my storage!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I just looked at my iTouch. It's a 32 GB with 16.75 GB free.


LOL my iTouch is a 7 or 8 GB one with 6GB left .... I keep debating between the 32 and 64 mainly because doubling the memory for $100 seems a deal - but I could put it towards accessories and books instead -


----------

